# Help and Advice > Questions/Information about depression >  Alcohol - AA Questions

## TiffanyyO

:=(:  Hey everyone. Im not sure if i mentioned this before in any of my posts. I am an alcoholic, and lately ive been thinking about trying AA again, i tried to go last year, but when i got to the door i had an anxiety attack and i went back home. My drinking is at its worst right now. So basically i just wanted to come and ask if anyone here as ever been to AA or knows someone who has been, and if it worked for them. 

Or if you guys know anything else i may do to try and stop. 
*hugs* to you all, you are all so amazing and supportive here♥

----------


## Suzi

I'm going to be brutal and honest as my FIL is an alcoholic and it's done so much damage not only to him, but to his children and grandchildren. How much are you drinking right now? You know that just stopping is really dangerous if you are an addict don't you? What about trying to see if you can be referred to the drug and alcohol team to get some proper help? You know alcohol is a depressant and it's only going to make you feel worse. 

We have members who have alcohol addiction issues and some of which who have used AA. I really think that it's a brilliant thing to decide to tackle this.

----------

